# MacBook case frustration



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Is it too hard a thing to ask for a decent case for the MacBook? An exercise in frustration as I drove around Hamilton/Burlington looking for a simple case for a MacBook.

And to the folks at Light Computer Center... put a sign on your old building saying that you've moved around the corner.

Very very frustrated.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

as soon as you hear of a nice case let me know! The only one I found to be reasonably priced was the brenthaven one but it has a nast zipper _inside_ the inner linning... I guess it's supposed to be some kind of James Bond style hide-your-fake-passports-in-here pouch, but it looks like it would scratch the hell out of the macbook case. Plus it says you can use your mac inside the case with the top lid open, but it seems to fit snugly and deeply in the case thus leaving no way for the air to circulate to the air intake for the fan...

Plus I'm not gonna spend 50$ plus shipping for a novelty case/sleeve with pink pom poms on it. Right now, I just use the screen protector and nylon like grey sleeve that came with my mac inside a backpack. Works nicely


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

I ordered the incase macbook sleeve and it shipped today. I dont know if you are looking for actual carry cases or sleeves but the incase sleeve was the cheapest I could find. 

I can report back when it arrives.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I saw one of these at compusmart here and Im thinking about getting it. Its got a nice case inside for the macbook and it fits pretty well. Its the salary sacrifice.

http://www.crumpler.ca/Cart/index.php?catId=5


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I've never seen better cases (and service) than Crumpler's, and Jason who distributes them is a member of ehMac.
> 
> But I couldn't find a case for the MacBook on their site. Now that would be a great case.
> 
> www.crumpler.ca



OMG... that is one of the worst commercial sites I have ever seen. How does one actually see their product?

Edit: 5 minutes later. OK downloaded their catalog. I take it they have 14 year olds designing their catalog as well.

The bags do look interesting, but I think I was looking for something closer to a simple incase bag (not a sleeve).


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

da_jonesy said:


> OMG... that is one of the worst commercial sites I have ever seen. How does one actually see their product?



you click on the product. I love their site.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

vimy said:


> I ordered the incase macbook sleeve and it shipped today. I dont know if you are looking for actual carry cases or sleeves but the incase sleeve was the cheapest I could find.
> 
> I can report back when it arrives.



Ordered from whom?...

Edit: 5 minutes later
Nevermind. I found it.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...re.woa/wo/1.RSLID?mco=F7A10C11&nplm=TJ699LL/A

That is exactly what I want. I need it now, before Friday. Instant Gratification of my consumer reflexes is required.

Actually I prefer this one...
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...re.woa/wo/3.RSLID?mco=1CACD632&nplm=TJ700LL/A


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

da_jonesy said:


> Ordered from whom?...
> 
> Edit: 5 minutes later
> Nevermind. I found it.
> ...


Im thinking it will arrive either tomoreow or the next day and I will report back to you. IT says on the site ships in 8-12 business days but it shipped the morning after I ordered it so im hoping it will arive the next day after that. Maybe im asking for too much.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, on the crumpler site there is a model of the "skivy" thats for 12 inches, it might fit really snug around a macbook. the only thing that worries me about that bag is that it looks like it gives little to no protection for my macbook. I really need a case with an extra compartment though, which is what is keeping me from getting a sleeve. 

Why would you want to take your mac anywhere without the power adapter and say, a cold turkey sandwich  ?


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

Pat McCrotch said:


> Well, on the crumpler site there is a model of the "skivy" thats for 12 inches, it might fit really snug around a macbook. the only thing that worries me about that bag is that it looks like it gives little to no protection for my macbook. I really need a case with an extra compartment though, which is what is keeping me from getting a sleeve.
> 
> Why would you want to take your mac anywhere without the power adapter and say, a cold turkey sandwich  ?



Im just putting the sleeve in a backpack that will hold my power adapter and my cold turkey sandwhich. I might have gone out and bought a case if I did not have a very nice samsonite carry case. The macbook will slide in nicely and its got pockets for everything. I cant wait for my case to arrive so I can stop using bubble wrap to protect my little baby.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

*Skivvy works great.*



Pat McCrotch said:


> Well, on the crumpler site there is a model of the "skivy" thats for 12 inches, it might fit really snug around a macbook. the only thing that worries me about that bag is that it looks like it gives little to no protection for my macbook. I really need a case with an extra compartment though, which is what is keeping me from getting a sleeve.
> 
> Why would you want to take your mac anywhere without the power adapter and say, a cold turkey sandwich  ?


I use the Skivvy (m) which fits the my MacBook perfectly. It has a good amount of room for the power adaptor, mouse, and whatever else. I can even stuff a thin binder in there for school. It's a great bag.

I got it for $19 from the Yorkdale Apple Store, they were clearing them out a while ago.


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

jdurston said:


> I use the Skivvy (m) which fits the my MacBook perfectly. It has a good amount of room for the power adaptor, mouse, and whatever else. I can even stuff a thin binder in there for school. It's a great bag.
> 
> I got it for $19 from the Yorkdale Apple Store, they were clearing them out a while ago.



I thought the skivvy (m) was made for the macbook pro. Does it really fit the mabook very snuggly


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think you could fit a computer any wider than the MacBook in my Skivvy (m).


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

da_jonesy

Understand your frustration: the MB is a big investment and you need to nurture it. Spotted this a few days ago:
http://www.maxupgrades.com/istore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=154

I also have several Waterfield products: not cheap. but protective and stylish with little features which show you these guys actually use the bags they design. They have MB stuff now:
http://www.sfbags.com/index.htm


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok thank you apple your speedy delivery was amazing 47 hours after I cliked confirm, my black incase sleeve arrived.

I think it will work perfectely for me, for just throwing it into a backpack. Its neoprene case is soft and thick so it should do just fine. It might be a little bit loose but if I had not read complaints about this I would have never noticed. You can keep the little styrafoam instert in it to give it that extra snug fit. Finally some people complain about the zipper scrathing and they have a little protective flap to protect against that, so just so normal friendly care with it and im sure no scratches will happen.

I highly recommend the incase neoprene sleeve.


----------



## grommit (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a Timbuk2 bag...

great bag and got it on sale for $75...

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/retail/catalog.htm?categoryId=34

thanks.

g


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

moonsocket said:


> I saw one of these at compusmart here and Im thinking about getting it. Its got a nice case inside for the macbook and it fits pretty well. Its the salary sacrifice.


Best choices for the MacBook (13") are the Considerable Embarrassment, Hee-Goer, Salary Sacrifice (or Hee-Goer), or the Navy or Oatmeal Skivvy M.

There's a bit of confusion with the Skivvy M, because we've recently made it 2 cm wider. The old size is perfect for the MacBook, the new one is perfect for the MacBook Pro (but it'll still fit both). I still have the old size in Navy & Oatmeal I believe. Some retailers might still have some of the other colours.

The Salary Sacrifice is a good choice for MacBook, but it is a small bag. The King Single (one size up), is also a good choice for MacBook.

The trick with the Crumpler web site is to drag the "character" to the right to reveal the bags. Don't bother with the catalog download. Then it's a pretty easy site, I think.

I think that answers all the Crumpler questions in this thread so far!!

Edit: A new "School Hymn" for MacBook (13") will be coming out around the end of September.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How's that MacBook 13" School Hymn coming along?




jasonwood said:


> Edit: A new "School Hymn" for MacBook (13") will be coming out around the end of September.


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

i got the stm glove and it fits perfectly. i love it. 

got it from radtech...you can get 15% products with a promo code. but i got hit with customs. 

i used the school hymn with my hold ibook...it could probably take mroe abuse but i think it looked ugly.

i'm looking for a good backpack for my macbook.....i like stm backpacks but i want one that fits it perfectly and that i can maybe fit a textbook or 2 in. still can't find one.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

HowEver said:


> How's that MacBook 13" School Hymn coming along?


It's on the boat!

not gonna make it for "end of September" I'm afraid, but close (I hope).


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Anti-Shock-Sleeve-Case-for-Apple-13-13-3-MacBook_W0QQitemZ130032154582QQihZ003QQcategoryZ80070QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Just got this case for my Macbook and fits like a glove  It feels like memory foam stuff. Great case for those who want a case that can provide protection for slipping Macbook in a regular backpack.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I've got the Tucano Work Out and it seems great. Many pouches and cushioned all over. (In Black of course.)

http://data.macoteket.se/images/product_images/CC791BR.jpg


----------



## carrothers (Aug 6, 2008)

*RhinoSkin*

RhinoSkin makes two style of cases which look to be indestrucible. Downside is that I have only found it in the U.S. and no companies that will ship to Canada. If anyone finds some company that will ship to Canada, Please Post


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

> Saunders Mfg Co



carrothers said:


> RhinoSkin makes two style of cases which look to be indestrucible. Downside is that I have only found it in the U.S. and no companies that will ship to Canada. If anyone finds some company that will ship to Canada, Please Post


RhinoSkin ships to Canada. When I had a MacBook that's exactly how I ordered it (you need to phone them, IIRC; see contact info above). To avoid using UPS, I started a Fedex business account and had it sent using that.

Nice threadbump, by the way.

More information about the Rhinoskin can be found in this thread:
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/61514-protective-cover-macbook.html

and specifically in this post:
http://www.ehmac.ca/638971-post6.html


----------

